# he tested positive...



## pinkladie (May 4, 2011)

He got chlamydia and wont tell me who he got it from. All he said was "at least I told you" and "You dont need to know" Ive been asking and he never tells. We have a baby together and he says hes staying because of the baby. H e also said we can work it out...wtf! He cheated not me! Im so depressed. Nobody knows about this and apparently hes had a std before! omg! Im in such a bad place. I got tested when he told me and mine came back negative Ive had sex with him like 3 times before he found out. I was treated anyway when i was tested but why didnt i get it. he said his doctor told him it could just be positive becuz he had it before as a teenager is that true? I feel so stupid...


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Do you want to live the rest of your life like this , he cheats, has no remorse, lies to you and will not admit who be cheated with. With this kind of attitude you staying with him is a green light to carry on. Baby or no baby chuck him out , file , be a mother to your baby , there are plenty of decent men out there , who needs him.

Stop analysing why you tested clear, be thankful and move on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jem5 (Feb 6, 2011)

Honestly I can tell you if hes not revealing everything he is VERY capable of doing it again. Eli is rght sad to say...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What a d!ckface move on his part...tells you he gave you an STD, taht he cheated but wont reveal that part cause "you don't need to know." WHAT??

And then he dictates to you that you can work it out. Can you? Cause that isn't solely his decision. YOu have a choice in hte matter.h


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> What a d!ckface move on his part...tells you he gave you an STD, taht he cheated but wont reveal that part cause "you don't need to know." WHAT??
> 
> And then he dictates to you that you can work it out. Can you? Cause that isn't solely his decision. YOu have a choice in hte matter.h


:iagree:

I would also suggest that if you have any questions about his STD, you both go together to see his doctor. And also talk to your local STD clinic. I suspect he's lying. 

As far as why you didn't test positive... It's just an infection, same as any others. Sometimes when you're exposed, you get infected. Sometimes you don't. It's not a 100% infection rate. So count yourself lucky, get tested in another few months to make sure, and figure out what you want to do with him in the meantime. It's YOUR choice now, not his. In my opinion, anyway. And if he's not going to come clean with things, I know what I'd recommend.

C


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

have any female friends of yours been to the dr lately for a reason they wont get into?
it may be someone you know.
i wouldnt keep someone like that around, child or not.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

You probably wont take alll of the very good advice you have been given so far. But I will take a stab at it. 

First get tested again in a month, sometimes clymedia does not show up whit a new infection. If you stay with hoim make sure he wears a condomat all times even when or if you give oralsex. Use saran wrop or a rubber damn when he gives you oral sex although I doubt is such a selfish uncaring man does. 

Get tested every 6 months. In woman chlmedia is often asymtomatic and can effect furtility because of scaring. 

I think you will regret staying with him in the years to come. Read some of the post from woman who have cheating husbands who show no remorse. They cheat repeatedly. 

The women gets so worn out emotionally that she finally leaves. It may take 10 - 15 years and she is so emotionally dead. These woman always say they wish they had gotten out when he cheated the first time.

He is treated you so carelessly because he thinks that you will not leave because you have the child. Or he does not care if you leave. With such men, you can't listen to what they say but what they do. He does not care a jot for you. 

Please listen to the advice, take the emotional hit now and avoid years of pain. Don't let the child or fear of finances keep you. He is in the service so he will have to pay even if he dose not want to. Go to the legal office and find out your legal situation and then separate from him.

Give him a lessen, shock him, when you leave tell him he is not worth it you rather have him pay you and get married to someone else.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Lots of great advice here.


----------



## pinkladie (May 4, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

This guy needs to go...seriously. If I'm not mistaken part of a wedding vow says that you will love and cherish..which basically means BE FAITHFUL to each other. So, if he can't do that then it's time to leave. I know it's easier said than done...you two have a young child together...but you can't live the rest of your life like this...you deserve better.
Good luck..I hope you make the right decision.


----------



## Tyler75 (Apr 29, 2011)

Is it posible he could be sleeping with prostitutes? Chlamydia is normaly passed on by people who have multiple partners. Do you live in a town where escorts services are everywhere? Also chlamydia is passed on by unprotected anal sex, I know it sounds dirty but believe it or not that fetish is big in todays world.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok I made a mistake up there when I posted.. I meant to say he won't even tell you who the other PARTY is, meaning, the person he cheated with. 

And I agree w/ whoever said it could very well be someone you KNOW which is why he's hesitatnt. Or it could be what Tyler suggested but my bet is it's the former. 

GET TESTED again, girl!!!!!!!!!!!!! STDs are NO joke!!! The fact he's acting like it's bothering him that you want to know the source of where he got this sexually transmitted disease from is disgusting. 

And I agree with Cat... when they aren't remorseful...those are not people you want to stay with.


----------



## MrQuatto (Jul 7, 2010)

Agree as well, send this doucebag packing!!

Q~


----------



## pinkladie (May 4, 2011)

Ive been digging and I think its his brothers' girlfriends' sister. Theyre a bunch of drunks and theyre always with new people all the time. I also found his old phone with a lot of numbers idk in it. Im so disgusted. I keep to myself and ignore him. Hes been trying to make it up to me by buying me gifts. He a great father but a horrible horrible partner. we arent married thank GOD! This will be my 2nd serious relationship and Im just ready to give up on finding anyone. he use to hide his phone from me but he since stopped when he found out his *****(s) gave him an std. hes been asking me to give it another try... I dont have it in me. thanks for all the advice. oh ive been tested again and its still negative.


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

Be strong girl. Weird as it sounds, you are lucky NOT to be married at this point. He still has to pay you child support. Put his crap in a pile in the front yard and tell him he better get it before Goodwill comes. Change the locks. If he's scary, give the local boys in blue a heads--up, and/or find an out of town relative to go stay with until you decide where in the world you'd rather be. You and baby can pick anywhere you like. Do it now, 'cuz if he gets a clue, and files for custody before you leave the state, you could get stuck there. Talk to a lawyer, but don't talk to him. Have it your way for once!


----------

